

Instagram gets redesign, new filter and ‘Lux’ image enhancement - mark01
http://www.ihelplounge.com/ihelplounge/2012/02/instagram-gets-redesign-new-filter-and-lux-image-enhancement.html

======
zimpenfish
The new icons are ugly. The new filter is worthless. And because they've
shoved it between two existing filters, they've buggered muscle memory for my
fast path.

Every update they do, they pick something to fudge downwards into slop. If
they'd release Instagram 1.0 and promise never to bugger it, I'd pay for it
again.

